

ObamaCTO, fixthisbarack, whitehouse2 -- what to do with this meme? - niels_olson

Full disclosure, I started fixthisbarack.com. The site got probably over 7000 hits the first day after the environment redditors decided to put it on the front page.<p>Thursday: 6148 (started tracking after reddit decided to put it on the front page, and the server became unresponsive at times)
Friday: 685
Saturday: 195
Sunday: 286
Monday: 261
Tuesday: 622<p>What is the natural history of these things? Do we know? Are there well understood branch points that have already been studied? A simple logical conclusion might be that something like this belongs on change.gov, but what would it accomplish? Does it carry the weight of the people? How could that be measured?
======
brk
What is the value, or barrier to entry of a competitive site? Save for the
mildly amusing domain name, I don't think you have anything of _value_ , until
you manage to build up an audience and following with some significant
measurable stats.

No offense, but the "social news with voting" thing is pretty much a templated
rollout these days (as your slinkset site would indicate). You're standing on
the shoulders of a midget who is standing on the shoulders of a moderately
large man.

The history of these things, IMO/IME, is that with a fair amount of work,
promotion and luck you can turn it into something of moderate value (maybe mid
6 figures if you're lucky). A couple of mentions on reddit for a meme-site
does not equal much in the short term.

Just my thoughts/opinions, etc. Somebody else might have a different
perspective.

